# Yale Fall 2012



## Bob (Sep 9, 2012)

Was there really no thread for this? Or am I blind?

Either way, results are posted.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 9, 2012)

I did so poorly :'(
I shall redeem myself at Princeton.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't do well at 3x3 and BLD, but won OH with a 16.86 avg which was good.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I did so poorly :'(
> I shall redeem myself at Princeton.



Same lol. My hope is that I'm enough faster by Princeton that DNFing the 50.93 won't matter.


----------



## Bob (Sep 9, 2012)

...as long as BLD doesn't get canceled


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 9, 2012)

Could I get the 4th scramble of the final round? Got 8.31 single, yesss.



Bob said:


> ...as long as BLD doesn't get canceled



lol. Right when he announced this, I was like "oh no noah", then just watched him.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> ...as long as BLD doesn't get canceled



Thanks for the stress cube by the way.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 9, 2012)

I accidently took someone's stickerless dayan zhanchi, if it's yours tell me


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 9, 2012)

Despite leaving early to beat the bad weather, it was a fun comp. I got a 0.93 average on Magic, which put me 2nd in North America for it. I did the first round of 3x3 with a 42mm ZhanChi, then I used a 50mm ZhanChi in the second round. Everything else was fine for me.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> Despite leaving early to beat the bad weather, it was a fun comp. *I got a 0.93 average on Magic, which put me 2nd in North America for it.* I did the first round of 3x3 with a 42mm ZhanChi, then I used a 50mm ZhanChi in the second round. Everything else was fine for me.


inb4 Mitch


----------

